# Error Starting Corel Draw X3



## stellar (May 31, 2007)

I get this error message while opening corel draw X3 " Unable to create a DOM document class not registered verify that MSXML 4 is installed". And " Valid workspace file not found at the path specified." and the program doesn't loads. I  think i deleted some file used by corel draw when using Tune Up utilities 7. How can i run corel draw again?


----------



## ironcross77 (May 31, 2007)

Download and install the latest version of MSXML 4.0 from the link below

*www.microsoft.com/downloads/detail...2b-b4f2-46da-b4b6-c5d7485f2b42&displaylang=en

restart your computer.

Then try starting the pogram while holding down F8 key. This resets the current workspace to factory default.

If this does not work try a clean reinstall Corel Draw.


----------

